# New Member needing help with Leviton SMC



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello to all.

I am a recent member, and like many others, I found this site by accident while searching for information on a different, albeit, related topic. You-all (I'm from Texas) must have some good placement on internet search engines for so many of us to all wind up here.

As for me, I am retired and pretty much tinker around now. My hobbies include muscle cars, and German luxury/sports cars as well as electronic gizmos including my home theater.

I know this is a "Home Theater" forum, however, just in reading some of the new members' introductions, and how they got here, I think the technologies, and hence, the equipment for home theaters are sort of intermixed. Dedicated home theaters have changed in the last 20 years. They were once for the very few fortunate people that could afford the specialized (and expensive) equipment. Right now, basic home theaters are within the reach of the masses. Advances such as DVD, HDTV, and digital surround sound have brought extremely high quality pictures and sound to amazingly affordable levels. I say the technology is intermixed because home theater technology is a blend of technologies used everywhere in the house, and no single room is isolated as an Island all on its own. 

The technologies used in home theaters are so numerous, that many people discover when trying to build one (as I did), that they need many skills including: structural/acoustic design, carpentry, electrical, lighting, home automation, and computer/networking. 

I have a realatively new 5 bedroom house with a large great room, large kitchen, semi-formal dinning room, formal dinning room, butler's pantry, two offices, a children's study, an exercise room, two master bedrooms, and my 24' x 26' home theater. I purchased the house as a tore-up repo. The house was a model home and demo for a prestigous builder for two years. Then, it belonged to the 1st owners for less than 11 months before reposession. As a tore-up repo, I was able to build the home theater I wanted without having to tear up a new home--or pay the exhorbant price builders wanted to add a theater into a new construction. 

Some of the major flaws with my repo house were the phone/cable lines. The house was originally prewired with a small Leviton Structured Media Center (SMC) located in a hard to access location in the master bedroom closet. For those that don't know what an SMC is, it is merely a metal enclosure (looks like a fuse or circuit-breaker electrical box that is designed to accept numerous low-voltage Data, Video, Voice, and sound system components. As far as my house, I believe that as a builder demo, several different pieces of equipment were added, displayed to prospective home buyers, and later removed. I found residual parts to one of those super-expensive, built-in, Leviton digital media servers--but, it appeared to only go to the great room. I also found remnants of the whole house audio--which only seemed to go to the kitchen and main foyer. I found evidence of CATV, Broadband internet, and two different satellite companies having been into, and chopping up the RG6 coaxcable. The worst of what I found was the chopped/hacked up SMC wiring, and because of poor installation practices, all of the main RG6 coax feeds to the SMC were chopped up in every accessable location in the attic and the SMC. There were even some wires for both cable and phone ran on the outside of my beautiful brick and sandstone walls. Of these low-mounted outside wires, one of the phone lines was struck with a weedeater and shorted-out all of our phones, alarm security system, and because our satellites require telephone connections, the short made them inoperational as well. This was my first priority to repair.

Before I started this project, when I first had our satellites hooked-up in our house, the installer diplexed, diplexed, and diplexed some more to try and use one wire for 4 different signals. The end result was horrible picture quality on virtually every TV in the entire house, and more hacking on the original wires. I resolved the major video problems by running over 1000 ft of new RG6 coax, fishing new wires into walls, centrally locating all of the satellite receivers, and installing video amplifiers. For the telephones and data, I have already ran 1000 ft of cat6, and am nowhere close to being finished. I ran ran out of wire and am waiting for another shipment to come in. 

I have been working on the home theater for about 7 months now. As long as it was useable it was not a priority. Maybe I shouldn't say I have been working on it for seven months. Probably what I should say, is that I made it operational about seven months ago--and for the past seven months, all I have done is sit in it for hours and hours on end and visualize the posibilities of what I think I am going to do to it. It is functional, but has not been finished. My home theater has sort of a twist, it has the normal overhead projector/screen combo, but I also have a small dance floor up front, a karaoke machine, CD carousels/legacy cassette changers, Xbox/live, and a small wet bar with refridgerator/microwave is planned. I am also redesigning the ceiling for better lighting and will be refinishing the walls with a raised mahogany panel design. As I said earlier, the home theater is not my priority--all of the other house audio, video, voice, and data systems have to be completed first. It seems, however, that everything in the entire house is somehow interconnected to the home theater. As I am repairing/updating other important systems, logically, I have to include the home theater into the design at the same time.

In my original plan, numerous audio/video components in the home theater are shared throughout the house, as well as numerous pieces of other house equipment will support the home theater. The entire whole-house audio system resides in the home theater media closet and shares the audio components with the home theater. The satellite receivers, (4ea) for the entire house, also reside in the home theater media closet and are distributed to 11 different TVs (yes, I even have TVs in the kitchen and bathroom). The satellite recievers are centrally located to provide "neat and clean" installs of the wall mounted flat screen TVs through-out the house--all TVs have hardwired cable/electrical in recessed entertainment boxes behind the TVs so that no wires show. Auxillary equipment; Xboxes in the childrens rooms, DVD Players, Surround sound receivers in master bedrooms/great rooms, etc, are hidden out of sight in closets and are controlled wirelessly. RF and ir blasters terminate in closets, and in the home theater media closet, to control various home theater components. Cat6 ethernet wire is ran to every room for telephone, and networking of 5 computers, 4 printers/faxes/copiers/scanners, 4 XBOX machines, and a wireless modem to a broadband VPN internet connection--all of the patch panels, connections and modems are in the home theater media room closet. Some of this is finished; some is still a work in progress. I ran out of cat6 wire and needed to order another 1000ft. 

But,... here it goes,... the main reason I stumbled on this site, was that I was looking for some information on setting up a Leviton Structured Media Center (SMC). I have the 420 model (the big boy). It is located in the Home theater media closet and neatly and professionally terminates and/or distributes all of the voice, data, whole house audio, cable and satellite through the entire house and home theater. As the media enclosure is almost filled to the max with 5 computer modems, 4 digital volume control modules, a 24port voice and data panel, Passive audio modules, surveilance camera hubs, etc, etc. I am running out of room in the enclosure. I ordered a new Leviton universal power supply specifically made for the SMC that can provide power to 9 different 12v DC components (gets rid of all of the small transformers). I also ordered and attempted to install two Leviton 3 x 8 video splitter/diplexer/amplifiers (they look like a coax splitter on steroids--except they take 3 signal inputs (two satellite and one security camera), multiplex them, and send the signals to 8 different TVs each). These are all-in-one components that replace the separate amps/splitters/diplexers that were taking up valuable space in the SMC enclosure. 

Anyway, when I attempted to install the new video module/splitter, I discovered that it takes a different type of power connector. Instead of using a 2.5mm jack to provide 12dc power (as every component in the SMC uses), it uses a small transformer with an f-type coax cable connector that has to be connected to the f type 12VDC "in" on the 3x8 module/splitter. It reminds me of a "power injector" used on other signal coax type amps.

My problem is, that I cannot use the as-supplied coax power transformers. The SMC enclosure only has a few power options; I have already removed the 4 receptacle outlets in the bottom of the enclosure to install the universal power supply (which is the most space saving--extending out the bottom of the enclosure and providing power to as many as 9 different 12VDC components). There are no other 120v electrical outlets remaining in the SMC to plug these, or any transformers into. Also, if there were, only one of these goofy-looking transformers could be used on a standard single gang electrical outlet. With the coax attached, one transformer blocks access to the other plug-in receptacle. One of the other power options is the enclosure-mounted 6 unit power supplies, which have a coax power connection. I dislike this unit because I would need to install two of them and physically do not have the space remaining in the enclosure.

Possibly, there are some Leviton SMC enclosure experts out there that would know if I can just clip off one of the 2.5mm connector ends of the 12VDC power wire, soldier an f style coax connector (like a bulkhead connector) where it used to be so, that it would attach to the f-style coax connector on the video module/splitter, and then, plug the other end's 2.5mm jack into the universal power supply. I would soldier and heat-shrink insulation applying 12VDC+ on the center conductor, and ground on the shield of the RG6 coax. Seems fairly easy, but is there some kind of RF choke/DC blocking safety feature in the original transformer? The universal power supply is a completely sealed unit and cannot be internally viewed. The 6 unit power supply, however, has all of its components in open view on a circuit board and it is certified to work with the 3 x 8 video/splitter modules. The entire circuit board is merely a big parallel power distributor from what I can tell. There is one component that I am not sure of what it is, or what it's function is on the board. Since I have never actually had one of these boards in my hand, I can only go by the pictures I have seen of it. There is what appears to be either a small resistor or a diode on the module, located right next to the 12VDC coax output. What is this component and what does it do? If I knew what it is and what it does, I might better be able to determine if I can simply cut the end off the cable and adapt it for an f-connector. If it is some type of one-way diode, or a choke of some type, I can incorporate one into my connector design. Has anyone ever done this kind of modification before? Will my modification cause some kind of damage?


Well, for those of you that have read thus far, this was only supposed to be an introduction. But, in all fairness, I came here for a specific reason and I just wanted to get it out up front. I will try and find an appropriate thread to post my questions in--and if anybody would like to comment, by all means do so.
I have quite a bit of experience with home remodeling, rewiring, installing home networks, and such. I am by no means an expert, and if you read what I wrote above--you will see that I am again changing the things that I already changed--because just like everything else: I found a better way; using newer equipment, newer technology and maybe a friend saying "why did you do it like that? "why don't you try this?" And then it begins all over again.


I am looking forward to meeting some of the members here and having discussions in this forum.


thanks

Red Z


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Red Z, sounds like you have put a lot of time in your home projects. I am sure there will be someone on this forum that can answer your specific questions. Keep us posted, Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Red Z and welcome to the Shack!

I'm not sure how many of us have ever fiddled with the Leviton SMC stuff, but maybe some of our guys can help you out with it. I'm thinking the best place to post it might be the General Discussion forum for now... we can move if need be later. It sounds like a pretty sophisticated setup.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Leviton 3 x 8 video splitter/diplexer/amplifier doesn't show up on the Leviton site search. What is the model number?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Jeff, Welcome to the Shack. 

While not retired, I also love to tinker with muscle cars ('68 Chevy II SS, '87 SFI Turbo Regal), electronics (Home Theater, Computers, gadgets and the '87 Regal), and zymurgy (not much of a student, but a self proclaimed connoisseur of the results of my efforts) and other things. 

Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Leviton 3 x 8 video splitter/diplexer/amplifier doesn't show up on the Leviton site search. What is the model number?



Hello and thanks everybody. 

The Leviton 3 x 8 amps I am using are called: 3 x 8 Bi-Directional Video Modules, part # 47690-38B. On the leviton web site, sometimes I have to drop the last digit for any documentation to show up. Leviton is superceeding this model (to one with a standard 2.5mm Jack). A general web search has several places where these are still available--at over $200.00 a pop. 

I specifically looked for, and chose this model over the newer one. The new models do not have any satellite terminations/connections. This unit has dual satellite "pass-throughs" that provide an extremely neat and sanitary place to bring the dual LNBs into the house, and route them to the receivers. In all of my research prior to purchasing, nowhere did it show the "power injector" style power supply, and I guess I just assumed it had a regular 2.5mm power connector as does every other component in the SMC.

Again, if anybody knows if I can somehow make these two amplifiers receive power from a new style power module, please let me know. I am about to just "wing-it", and build an adapting connector--this could be a expensive mistake (over $600.00) if I burn up both amps and the SMC 9 unit power supply.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Red Z said:


> Again, if anybody knows if I can somehow make these two amplifiers receive power from a new style power module, please let me know. I am about to just "wing-it", and build an adapting connector--this could be a expensive mistake (over $600.00) if I burn up both amps and the SMC 9 unit power supply.


You will possibly get more response asking about this in the appropriate forum. I'm not sure how many members we would have that have experience with this particular model that might happen to read your thread, but there would be a better chance of them seeing it in General Discussion than here in Member Introduction. :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The coax power connection on the 47690-38B can be seen here. It's easier to see if you increase the PDF size to 200%.

http://assets.twacomm.com/assets/pdf/5507.pdf

Changing the input power connector to a 2.5mm power connector shouldn't be a problem as long as you maintain the same voltage and polarity. Personally, I would contact Leviton support and ask if making the modification would affect warranty on the modules.


----------



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I suppose I should have replied to this long ago, but I solved the problem. First, I added another SMC (280version), and then I modified the power jack to the amplifiers as I had indicated in the original text. The system has been working fantastic for about 10 months now.

Now I have another issue, I wish I would have ran RG6 coax to my receivers in my other rooms. As I am now considering HD TV, the set-top boxes need to be located where the AV receivers are. I cannot see running hundreds of feet of HDMI cables versus the relatively inexpensive RG6 quad. Putting HD in the home theater was a breeze since the SMC is right there, branching off to other rooms (living room, 2 master bedrooms) is quite a bit harder and if I had only knew it when I installed the system, I would have ran additional coax and cat6 to these locations.


----------

